# ASUS Z270F BIOS-Update - Welche Internetverbindung?



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Liebe Community,

ich wollte soeben für mein ASUS Z270F-Board ein BIOS-Update durchführen, da ASUS das ja direkt über UEFI per Internetverbindung ermöglicht. Nun kommt im Prozess allerdings die Wahl meiner Internetverbindung. Hier soll ich PPPoE, Fixed IP oder DHCP auswählen.

Mein PC ist per Ethernet-Kabel mit einer Fritzbox verbunden, und ich habe einen ganz normalen Tarif von T-Mobile. Welche Option soll ich denn hier wählen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Gar keine.
Geh auf die Asus Webseite, such dein Mainboard, lade dir die neues Bios Version herunter.
Entpacke sie auf deinem Rechner. Kopiere die CAP Datei aus der entpackten Zip Datei auf einen USB Stick. Gehe ins Bios und installiere das neue Bios.
Fertig.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gar keine.
> Geh auf die Asus Webseite, such dein Mainboard, lade dir die neues Bios Version herunter.
> Entpacke sie auf deinem Rechner. Kopiere die CAP Datei aus der entpackten Zip Datei auf einen USB Stick. Gehe ins Bios und installiere das neue Bios.
> Fertig.



Danke für deine Antwort! Ich komme nur momentan glaube ich nicht mehr aus dem Menü raus, in dem es meine Internetverbindung will bzw. habe ich glaube ich gar keinen USB-Stick da. Ist die Methode über das BIOS per Internetverbindung gar nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. August 2017)

Mit PPPoE meldest du dich in der regel mit einem Benutzer Namen und Kennwort ins Internet ein,was du per DHCP nicht brauchst.
Das Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) ermöglicht eine dynamische Zuweisung der IP (Du brauchst keine IP manuell eintippen)
Es gibt noch Menschen die keinen USB Stick besitzen,aber einen Pc haben


----------



## Sverre (13. August 2017)

Bitte nur über USB Stick. 
Per Internetverbindung kann der DL abschmiern und fehlerhaft sein.
Wenn du kein USBStick hast kannst du auch das Bios auf die Festplatte legen.
Wichtig ist nur das du die Datei umbenennst, die Bezeichnung steht im Handbuch.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Alles klar. Ich hätte nur den offiziellen Microsoft-Stick, auf dem Win 10 ist, aber keine Ahnung, ob man da was dazuspeichern darf.

Kann ich denn den Prozess zum Bios-Update einfach an dem Punkt, an dem nach der Internetverbindung gefragt wird, abbrechen? Oder ist zu dem Zeitpunkt schon was geschehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Bitte nur über USB Stick.
> Per Internetverbindung kann der DL abschmiern und fehlerhaft sein.


Es gibt natürlich einen CRC-Check - bei abgebrochenem DL oder fehlerhafter Datei wird kein Update durchgeführt. Das BIOS-Update übers Netz ist also nicht per se gefährlich.

Dennoch sollte man wenn möglich schon den sicheren Weg über den Stick gehen.

Was die Frage angeht: Du kannsts ausprobieren. Mehr als dass dir das BIOS sagt "geht nicht" kann dir normalerweise nicht passieren.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was die Frage angeht: Du kannsts ausprobieren. Mehr als dass dir das BIOS sagt "geht nicht" kann dir normalerweise nicht passieren.



Oha, alles klar. Und welche Verbindung wäre anhand meiner Beschreibung am wahrscheinlichsten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie dein Netzwerk konfiguriert ist. Telekom/DSL/Fritzbox mit Ethernet-Kabel ist normalerweise PPPoE.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie dein Netzwerk konfiguriert ist. Telekom/DSL/Fritzbox mit Ethernet-Kabel ist normalerweise PPPoE.



Alles klar, dann teste ich das mal so. Vielen lieben Dank!

Edit: Das funktioniert leider insofern nict, als dass dann eine veraltete BIOS-Version installiert würde. Also doch per USB.

Kann ich auf den Windows 10-USB das BIOS dazuspeichern oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. August 2017)

Hast du denn eine feste IP vergeben?Woher sollen wir das wissen?
Normalerweise sind deine Zugangsdaten in der Fritzbox hinterlegt und man hat eine Standleitung und das Einwählen geht automatisch.Ist auch etwas komisch vormuliert von Asus.
Entweder man ist im internet oder nicht.
Normalerweise sollte da nix passieren entweder er findet eine Internetverbindung oder nicht.
Asus hat ja auch Crashfree Bios falls mal was schief geht.Was wir nicht hoffen.
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
Edit: Denke auch pppoe weil du ja Zugangsdaten eingegeben hast in der Fritzbox
Probier halt was aus,sollte schon gehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2017)

lacn schrieb:


> Kann ich auf den Windows 10-USB das BIOS dazuspeichern oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?



Ja und ja.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja und ja.



Oje, das klingt ja nicht gut


----------



## Sverre (13. August 2017)

Dann leg dir ein Ordner in C: an.

Dein MB?!
Bios umbenennen in
Z270SF.CAP

Seite 4
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/STRIX_Z270F_GAMING/E12350_Z270F_GAMING_BIOS_EM_WEB.pdf


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Dann leg dir ein Ordner in C: an.
> 
> Dein MB?!
> Bios umbenennen in
> ...



Okay, und der Ordner darf irgendwie heißen? Und dann muss ich im UEFI auf diesen Ordner verweisen und dann zieht es sich die datei selbst?

Sorry für die vielen blöden Fragen, mache das nur zum ersten Mal...


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. August 2017)

Leg doch einfach einen neuen Ordner an auf dem Win Stick mit Namen Asus Bios zb. und kopiere die Bios Datei dort hin.Mit dem Asus EZ flash 3 Tool musst du die Datei sowieso auswählen wo sie zufinden ist.Ansonsten kaufst du dir halt morgen einen neuen USB Stick für ein paar Euro.Den braucht man immer mal und das Update läuft auch nicht weg


----------



## NatokWa (13. August 2017)

Man kann die Datei (Bios) auch ganz normal auf ner Festplatte/SSD speichern (Scheissegal was für'n Ordner , selbst C: geht !!) und aus'm Bios selbst diese dann zum Flashen öffnen , Bios über nen Stick zu Flashen ist nur geringfügig sicherer als die Methode aus'm Bios raus .

BTW wird gerne auf die Memory-Stick methode verwiesen WEIL man damit kein Tool wie EZ-Flash braucht , nur in den richtigen Port einstecken und den Flash-Button drücken , der rest läuft dann alleine . Wer nen Stick nutzt und TROTZDEM übers Bios flash hat den Sinn absolut nicht erkannt ......


----------



## Sverre (13. August 2017)

Genau einfach den Ordner "Bios" benennen, hauptsache du findest ihn wieder im Asus EZ flash Menu.
Du kannst die CAP Datei auch ohne Ordner einfach auf irgend eine angeschlossene Festplatte legen.
Wichtig ist nur das vorherige umbenennen in Z270SF.CAP

Im Bios
Seite 64 und Seite 70
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/STRIX_Z270F_GAMING/E12350_Z270F_GAMING_BIOS_EM_WEB.pdf

TOOLS->ASUS EZ Flash 3 Utility


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Genau einfach den Ordner "Bios" benennen, hauptsache du findest ihn wieder im Asus EZ flash Menu.
> Du kannst die CAP Datei auch ohne Ordner einfach auf irgend eine angeschlossene Festplatte legen.
> Wichtig ist nur das vorherige umbenennen in Z270SF.CAP
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Und nach dem Update kann ich dann einfach den Ordner wieder löschen?

Im Manual steht allerdings nur etwas vom USB_Stick, erkennt das UEFI die Platte auch ganz normal?


----------



## Sverre (13. August 2017)

Nach dem Update kannst den Ordner wieder löschen.
Du wählst die Quelle / Ordner aus....Mehr als eine Fehlermeldung finde keine CAP Datei, Bios ist neuer usw. wirst du nicht bekommen.
Nach dem Update wird der Rechner/MB mehrmals gestartet, lass ihn machen bis du dich wieder im Windows annmeldenn kannst/bist.
Dann die Biosversion checken und evtl. sauber einstellen.


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Nach dem Update kannst den Ordner wieder löschen.
> Du wählst die Quelle / Ordner aus....Mehr als eine Fehlermeldung finde keine CAP Datei, Bios ist neuer usw. wirst du nicht bekommen.
> Nach dem Update wird der Rechner/MB mehrmals gestartet, lass ihn machen bis du dich wieder im Windows annmeldenn kannst/bist.
> Dann die Biosversion checken und evtl. sauber einstellen.



Ich habe das jetzt probiert, allerdings taucht dann im UEFI immer "Reading Failed" auf. Habe das File auch schon an vershiedene Orte gelegt, das ändert auch nichts. Ob das damit zusammenhängt, dass die Installation via Internet auch die Version 0906 vorgeschlagen hat, obwohl 1009 (die wollte ich gerade installieren) aktueller wäre?


----------



## Sverre (13. August 2017)

Ok..dann Pack deine CAP datei auf den usb stick.
In was hast du sie umbenannt?
Ins bios->dann usbstick erst einstecken


----------



## lacn (13. August 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Ok..dann Pack deine CAP datei auf den usb stick.
> In was hast du sie umbenannt?
> Ins bios->dann usbstick erst einstecken



Ich habe das Umbenenn-Tool von ASUS verwendet, dann hat es automatisch auf den von dir genannten Namen umgestellt. Ich versuche es mal über den USB-Stick


----------



## lacn (14. August 2017)

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Muss der USB-Stick irgendwie bestimmt formatiert sein? Muss ich sonst was beachten?


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Du kannst Fat32 nehmen, der geht dann immer.


----------



## Predator2k (14. August 2017)

Also ich habe kürzlich, mein Asus X99-A/USB3.1 geflasht. Habe die Datei einfach heruntergeladen und die CAP. Datei auf den Stick gezogen ohne sie umzubenennen und im Bios dann die Datei ausgewählt und geflasht.

Hat so funktioniert.
Wieso muss man die Datei umbenennen?
Ging doch bei mir, ohne umbenennen.


----------



## lacn (14. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst Fat32 nehmen, der geht dann immer.



Alles klar, danke. Ich Versuche das morgen Abend zu machen und berichte dann - USB-Stick ist auf jeden Fall besorgt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. August 2017)

Ich glaube auch nicht das die Datei umbenannt werden muss.Ist ja eine Cap. Datei.Steht auch nix in der Beschreibung von Asus Flash 3:

ASUS EZ Flash 3 Einfuhrung


----------



## Sverre (15. August 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das die Datei umbenannt werden muss.Ist ja eine Cap. Datei.Steht auch nix in der Beschreibung von Asus Flash 3:
> 
> ASUS EZ Flash 3 Einfuhrung



Sollte, es kommt schon mal vor das das Biosupdate dann nicht läuft, war aber schon immer so.

Asus war ja so nett, manche konnten wohl das Handbuch nicht lesen,extra ein Programm zu schreiben.

Unter Bios Utilities

BRenamerl 2017/03/31
How to use:
1.Extract both BRenamer and BIOS image file into the folder of your preference.
2.Execute Brenamer.exe
3.Brenamer will change all BIOS image file into the correct file name ready for USB BIOS Flashback and Crashfree BIOS 3 to use
ROG STRIX Z270F GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Man muss die Datei nicht umbenennen, das Update Programm im Bios sucht ja nach einer Cap Datei und wenn eine gefunden wurde, wird die untersucht um zu schauen, ob die kompatibel ist.
Umbenennen muss man die Datei dann, wenn man das Crash Free System nutzen muss, weil das Update schief gegangen ist und der Rechner nicht mehr reagiert.
Wie man da vorgehen muss, steht genau beschrieben im Handbuch und dort steht auch drin, wie die Datei dann heißen muss.


----------



## Sverre (15. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss die Datei nicht umbenennen, das Update Programm im Bios sucht ja nach einer Cap Datei und wenn eine gefunden wurde, wird die untersucht um zu schauen, ob die kompatibel ist.
> Umbenennen muss man die Datei dann, wenn man das Crash Free System nutzen muss, weil das Update schief gegangen ist und der Rechner nicht mehr reagiert.
> Wie man da vorgehen muss, steht genau beschrieben im Handbuch und dort steht auch drin, wie die Datei dann heißen muss.



Jup auch gleich am Anfang... 3.1. Kennenlernen des BIOS
Wenn Sie die BIOS-Datei herunterladen oder aktualisieren, benennen Sie die Datei für 
dieses Motherboard in Z270SF.CAP um.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, muss man nicht umbenennen.
Ich hab noch nie eine Cap Datei umbenannt.
Wieso sollte das also bei dir plötzlich erforderlich sein?


----------



## Sverre (15. August 2017)

Was du hast oder nicht ist ja egal, ich persönlich hab da andere Erfahrungen und halte mich bei Beratungen erstmal ans Handbuch (ob sinnvoll oder nicht)und schließe mögliche Fehlerquellen aus.
Ok ich wechsel auch häufig die Versionen zum Testen, von daher hatte ich schon welche die nur Umbenannt geladen haben.

Überdenk bitte auch den möglichen Ablauf:
Ein Rechner->Bios DL->Crash->umständliches Umbenennen der Datei da Rechner nicht läuft und Fehlersuche.
Ein Rechner->Bios DL->Umbenennen->Crash->Crash Free System


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Gut, lassen wir das, führt eh zu nichts.

Hast du denn jetzt das Update gemacht?


----------



## lacn (15. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, lassen wir das, führt eh zu nichts.
> 
> Hast du denn jetzt das Update gemacht?



Komme erst heute Abend dazu, habe aber schon Mal alles bereitgelegt


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Sag bescheid, wenn du es drauf hast. Dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## lacn (15. August 2017)

So, das Update ist drauf, Version 1009 ist jetzt installiert. Allerdings tritt jetzt anscheinend ein anderes Problem auf, das per Beepcodes vom BIOS übermittelt wird und von mir in diesem Thread beschrieben wird: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...pcode-beim-asus-z270f-gaming.html#post8989706

Hat hier jemand eine Idee?


----------

